# Suche Dringend Treiber!!!!!



## Toasti2000 (19. November 2002)

Hi!

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Habe den Notebook Siemens Scenic Mobile 750 AGP. Hab nun formatiert und finde jetzt aber meine Treiber CDs nicht mehr. Wollte die Treiber im Internet runterladen, doch auf der Siemens Seite gibt es nur funktionierende Treiber für die Soundkarte, die auch wunderbar gehen, aber von Grafik oder Mainboard Treiber ist nichts zu sehen! 

Was soll ich nun machen, gibts noch irgendeine Seite wo ich alle Treiber zum Download bekomme? Weil so wie der PC in jetzigen Zustand ist macht das Arbeiten eher weniger Spaß!

Schonmal Vielen Dank an Alle!!!

MfG, Toast


----------



## propaganda X (19. November 2002)

da gibts ganz einfach 'ne seite:

http://www.treiber.de
http://www.driver.de

oder bei google suchen...


----------

